# Clear the history of multiple shots in one go?



## Marsu42 (Jan 1, 2015)

The Development module has the "Develop->Clear History" command, but it only works on the current image loaded into the module. Is there a way to clear the history of multiple images selected in the Library, either via a built-in way I overlooked or a 3rd party plugin?

Edit: I don't seem to be able to delete the post/thread, so: Right after posting it came to me - you can select multiple shots in the film strip, and when doing so LR asks you if you want the history of all cleared. Thanks for providing a text box to discover things for myself


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2015)

Well done!!!!  We'll leave it for the next person with the same problem, so thanks for sharing the solution!


----------

